

No compensation for innocent man who spent 14-years on death row - ck2
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/sc-dc-0330-court-prosecutors-20110329,0,4120668.story

======
RiderOfGiraffes
How many of these are we going to get? Here are some more ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267708>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2067884>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2067768>

Yes, the US "justice" system is broken. Yes, people should care. Yes, everyone
should protest the injustices and do what they can to overturn the corrupt and
conspiratorial system that rewards those who have money and discards those who
don't.

No, it doesn't belong on HN.

